# taping and mudding behind shower stall



## BobLoblaw (Apr 6, 2012)

I just bought a new Maax shower stall and I still need to put up greenboard behind the stall but I'm wondering if I need to tape and mud any joints. The only joint I will have is in the corner, which still needs to be framed out. Any help would be great!!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Any stall I've seen gets attached directly to the studs with no drywall behind it.
If you do it your way there no way to cover over the nailing flanges without adding another layer of drywall over the one you put up.


----------



## BobLoblaw (Apr 6, 2012)

This type of stall came with a base, two wall panels and a corner caddy. In the installation instructions it says to apply adhesive to the back of the wall panels and position the panel on the back wall.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

just tape what is visible above the shower stall


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

i gotta say i love your name on here! arrested development is amazing show!


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

You do not need to tape or coat seams behind the shower panel system.

Regarding what should go behind the shower panel system:

Some shower panels systems do require a backer, behind the unit, to strengthen the panels (the panels are thinner and require additional rigidity). 
Some (most system) don't and are designed (with thicker panels & materials) so as to be attached directly to wall framing studs.

If the manufacturer stipulates a backer, or surface behind the unit's panels, you should use cement board, not MR board. It will be stronger and will also not deteriorate, or soften, if you have any water leakage in the near or distant future.


----------

